# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Backbone Ν.Ιωνίας, Γαλατσίου, κ.τ.λ.

## jabarlee

Δουλειά δεν είχε ο διάολος, μάμαγε τα παιδιά του...

Επειδή βαριόμουνα, και για να ανοίξει καμμιά ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση, έκανα ένα σχεδιάκι με το backbone στην περιοχή Ν.Ιωνίας, Γαλατσίου, όπως υποτίθεται θα είναι από τον Σεπτέμβρη.
Με τος δίσκους μια περίπου απεικόνιση της κάλυψης των AP ττης περιοχής (από Σεπτέμβρη πάντα)
Σχολιάστε ελεύθερα.

----------


## Renos

Μηπως θα πρεπει καποια στιγμη να βγουν καποια requirements οσον αφορα την λειτουργια κομβων ως AP ή ως ΒΒ links?
Θελω να πω οτι ενας κομβος που σκοπευει να προσφερει access σε clients θα πρεπει να πληρει καποιες προυποθεσεις που θα του εξασφαλισουν την συνεχη και καλη λειτουργια του. Οπως πχ να παιρνει link απο BB κομβο και οχι απο αλλο AP. Επιπλεον θα πρεπει να εχει στην διαθεση του εναν σχετικα μεγαλο αριθμο IPs ωστε να μπορει να τους διαθεσει στους clients (εστω οτι καποιος θελει set με 16 IPs) χωρις να υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξεμεινει καποια στιγμη και να πρεπει να παρει ασχετα subnets με τις επιπτωσεις που εχει στο routing αυτο.
Ξερω οτι προς το παρον ειναι δυσκολο να γινει κατι τετοιο και να οριοθετηθουν το τι εστι ΑΡ και τι BB. Θα ηταν καλο πιστευω στον ανασχεδιασμο καποιων πραγματων που θα γινουν τον Σεπτεμβριο να ξεκαθαριστει λιγο το τοπιο και να διαχωριστουν οι ενοιες BB link, AP και client.
Οσον αφορα το routing μονο οι routers στους ΒΒ κομβους θα χρειαζεται να τρεχουν καποιο IGP/BGP routing ptotocol αφου οι routers των ΑΡ κομβων απλα θα εχουν ενα default route.

Παραθετω σχηματικη αναπαρασταση δικτυου.

----------


## sotiris

poli oraio jabarlee,toulaxiston poli pio katanoito apo to xarti tou nodedb.

mipos mporei na mpei sto sxediaki auto (i se mellontika sxediakia gia alles topothesies),poioi exoune internet pou to kanoun share?

renos:
ti diafora exei ena AP apo ena BB link?

pantos apo tin empeiria mou se diktia allon etaireion (DEH gia paradeigma), tin kaliteri,praktikoteri,asfalesteri sindesmologia tin petixaineis kanontas loop to diktio sou (toulaxiston to BB),etsi oste na iparxei i dinatotita diplis kalipsis,ean gia kapoio logo kopei kapio link sto BB.

----------


## Renos

sotiris το ΒΒ προσφερει υπηρεσιες διασυνδεσιμοτητας μεταξυ κομβων του AWMN. Το ΑΡ προσφερει υπηρεσιες διασυνδεσιμοτητας μεταξυ κομβων και πελατων.
Αυτο ειναι το μοντελο λειτουργιας που σκεφτομαι εγω και προτεινα.

----------


## dti

> Μηπως θα πρεπει καποια στιγμη να βγουν καποια requirements οσον αφορα την λειτουργια κομβων ως AP ή ως ΒΒ links?
> Θελω να πω οτι ενας κομβος που σκοπευει να προσφερει access σε clients θα πρεπει να πληρει καποιες προυποθεσεις που θα του εξασφαλισουν την συνεχη και καλη λειτουργια του. Οπως πχ να παιρνει link απο BB κομβο και οχι απο αλλο AP. Επιπλεον θα πρεπει να εχει στην διαθεση του εναν σχετικα μεγαλο αριθμο IPs ωστε να μπορει να τους διαθεσει στους clients (εστω οτι καποιος θελει set με 16 IPs) χωρις να υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξεμεινει καποια στιγμη και να πρεπει να παρει ασχετα subnets με τις επιπτωσεις που εχει στο routing αυτο.


Μπορεί στην αρχή να υπήρξαν κάποια AP's που δεν είχαν ίσως τις απαραίτητες προϋποθέσεις όπως πολύ σωστά γράφεις.
Αυτό πλέον έχει περιοριστεί πολύ, καθώς έχει γίνει αντιληπτό απ όλους όσοι έχουν στήσει πλήρη κόμβο, οτι απαιτείται τουλάχιστον ένα backbone link πέρα από τη λειτουργία του ap.
Βέβαια, υπάρχουν ακόμη κάποια ap's χωρίς δεύτερο interface, είτε γιατί δεν έχει υπάρξει κάποιος άλλος για σύνδεση στο backbone είτε γιατί δεν υπάρχουν τα απαραίτητα υλικά ακόμη.

Για τις IP's δεν θα υπάρξει κανένα πρόβλημα, οποιοσδήποτε έχει στήσει τουλάχιστον 2 interfaces (1 backbone απαραίτητα), παίρνει ένα C class με το οποίο μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει αρκετούς clients (όσο απαιτητικοί κι είναι αυτοί). Κι αν υπάρξει ανάγκη, υπάρχει απόθεμα.
Μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι η αυθαίρετη χρήση κάποιου IP range και η μή υποβολή της αίτησης για την απόδοση *μονίμων* IP's, στο 
[email protected] .

Το backbone κανονικά πρέπει να εκτείνεται περιμετρικά του λεκανοπεδίου και φυσικά να υπάρχουν αρκετές εναλλακτικές διαδρομές που να συνδέουν τις βόρειες με τις νότιες και τις ανατολικές με τις δυτικές περιοχές. Αν και είναι εύκολο να το λες, είναι φοβερά δύσκολο στην πράξη, καθώς υπάρχουν φυσικά εμπόδια και περιορισμένοι πόροι.
Οσο περνά ο καιρός όμως, βελτιώνεται η κατάσταση.
Χρειάζεται όμως συντονισμός μεταξύ των εμπλεκομένων κόμβων και πολύ ...ταρατσάδα ακόμη!

----------


## sotiris

ok,katalava (apo to post tou dti) oti ena neo BB=AP+link me iparxon BB

opote ena BB apo tin mia prosferei tin dinatotita sindeseis clients se auto (AP) kai apo tin alli sinexizei (me kateuthintiko link) to mikos tou BB stin topologia.

ena sinexistei i auxisi ton BB (metatropi ton AP,eite stisimo neon BB),apo oti katalavaino,tha prepei arkete sixna na allazeis ta link sou oste na petixainete kaliteri diasindesi,na min iperkaliptei o enas ton allon klp klp...einai arketa metaballomeni i katastasi akoma.

dti:
ti aitisi gia monima ip einai auti?iparxei kapoio protipo sto forum?ean mporo tha ithela na kano kai ego aitisi gia monima ip oste na min allazo kathe toso me tixon allages pou tha prokiptoun sto diktio.

----------


## Renos

> ok,katalava (apo to post tou dti) oti ena neo BB=AP+link me iparxon BB


sotiris οχι ακριβως, δες το λιγο πιο απλα:
Ο ΑΡ κομβος προσφερει διασυνδεση μεταξυ client και AWMN.(ενα κατευθυντικο link με ΒΒ κομβο)
Ο BB κομβος προσφερει διασυνδεση μεταξυ τουλαχιστον 2 ΒΒ κομβων του AWMN. (θα πρεπει να εχει τουλαχιστον 2 κατευθυντικα links με αλλους ΒΒ κομβους)

----------


## dti

Για backbone link δεν απαιτείται η ύπαρξη και ap. π.χ. o Achille έχει 3 links (όλα backbone) χωρίς να έχει ap.
Τέτοια links είναι και χρήσιμα για το δίκτυο και πιο οικονομικά πολλές φορές, αφού ένα ap κοστίζει συνήθως ακριβότερα από μία κάρτα και η κεραία που το "συνοδεύει" πρέπει να είναι είτε sector είτε omni (που είναι ακριβότερες σε σχέση με τις grid και τις yagi).

Η αίτηση για την απόδοση μονίμων IP's βρίσκεται *εδώ* και πρέπει να υποβληθεί αφού στηθεί ο κόμβος και γίνουν οι απαραίτητες δοκιμές.

----------


## jabarlee

Εγώ έχω την εντύπωση πως μας λείπουν περισσότερο τα bb links παρά τα AP αυτή την περίοδο. Όχι πως κορεστήκαμε από AP, αλλά είναι αρκετοί αυτοί που μπορούν να βρουν ένα AP κοντά ή μακρυά τους για να συνδεθούν. Το θέμα είναι τι γίνεται από εκεί και πέρα.
Για παράδειγμα, ο Outcast έχει πολύ καλό link με το AP του akou, αλλά η διασύνδεση με το υπόλοιπο AWMN είναι για τα μπάζα (δεν ξέρω σε ποιο σημείο χωλαίνει). Ανάλογα παραδείγματα είναι η πλειονότητα νομίζω.
Γι' αυτό, προτείνω σε όσους έχουν όρεξη, χρόνο, χρήμα κ.τ.λ. για να στήσουν το κάτι παραπάνω, ας ξεκινήσουν κάνοντας 1-3 bb links. Στη συνέχεια, το στήσιμο του AP είναι πιο εύκολο, (δε χρειάζεται συννενόηση με κανέναν άλλο) αλλά πιο πολυέξοδο (όπως τόνισε και ο Dti). Σκεφτείτε ότι για μια omni/sector, χρειάζονται περίπου 120€. Με τα ίδια χρήματα μπορεί να πάρει κανείς 3 grid. Άλλα τόσα χρήματα χρειάζονται για την αγορά του AP, ενώ, βάζοντας κάτι παραπάνω, μπορεί να αγοράσει κανείς 2 pcmcia/pci (στο περίπου πάντα).

Όταν το bb είναι ικανοποιητικό, όλα μετά θα δουλεύουν καλύτερα, ακόμα και με λιγότερα AP's.

Επειδή έχω χάσει τον μπούσουλα με τα bb links που ήδη δουλεύουν, τα έχει κανείς μαζεμένα, να μου τα γράψει να κάνω ένα ανάλογο σχεδιάκι για όλο το λεκανοπέδιο;

----------


## dti

Είχα γράψει σχετικά πρόσφατα για το υφιστάμενο backbone χωρίς όμως να αναφέρω nicknames.
Πάμε πάλι λοιπόν:

Πειραιάς (hook--->nasos)--->Καλλιθέα (M_E_W)--->Ν.Σμύρνη (js)--->Κορυδαλλός (shock)--->Αθήνα (MAuVE)---> Αιγάλεω (spirosco--->grgs--->capvar) ---> Καματερό (Alexandros)--->Ν. Ιωνία (jabarlee & dti)--->Χαλάνδρι (achille)--->Μελίσσια (tassos)--->Μαρούσι (Xtreme--->DiGi)--->Βριλίσσια (racer--->ocean)
Το link Καλλιθέα (M_E_W)--->Ν.Σμύρνη (js) ισχύει ή έχει εγκαταληφθεί?

Ακόμη υπάρχουν: 
Πειραιάς (hook)--->Περιστέρι (b52)--->Αιγάλεω (capvar) 

Χαλάνδρι (achille)--->Π. Ψυχικό (sam)---> Αγ.Παρασκευή (jilout & jankos)

Ζωγράφου (ngia)--->Αθήνα (vardas)--->Καισαριανή (phronidis)

Αργυρούπολη (painter)--->Ηλιούπολη (takis)--->Αθήνα (vardas) Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, θέλω επιβεβαίωση.

Δάφνη (LeChuck)--->Ν. Κόσμος (gfil)--->Αθήνα (lyk) ? Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, θέλω επιβεβαίωση.

Γαλάτσι (jacobs)--->Ν. Ιωνία (jabarlee--->bakolaz)--->Ν. Χαλκηδώνα (cp)--->Περιστέρι (soulreaper) Τα 2 τελευταία links μάλλον δεν είναι σε λειτουργία ακόμη.

Διορθώστε & συμπληρώστε!

----------


## spirosco

Μικρη -τοπικη- διορθωση :

----------


## sotiris

sas euxaristo

auto to thread einai oti prepei gia arxarious opos ego,exei oli tin pliroforia,mazemeni,apli kai katanoiti,me diagrammata kai skitsa (1eikona =1000 lexeis).

----------


## ngia

Όσα links ανέφερε ο Δαμιάνός σε σκίτσο. Οι αποστάσεις είναι αναλογικές. Ο χάρτης από πίσω δεν είναι απόλυτα σωστά τοποθετημένος, απλώς δείχνει χοντρικά την τοποθεσία. Είναι σε ppt, άρα μπορείτε να το τροποποιείτε για δική σας χρήση.

----------


## vegos

> Αργυρούπολη (painter)--->Ηλιούπολη (takis)--->Αθήνα (vardas) Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, θέλω επιβεβαίωση.


Σωστά.

Επίσης: Takis -> MaxGraves,
Takis -> Painter -> Ripper

και νομίζω άλλα 2 APs παίζουν...

Ας συμπληρώσουν/διορθώσουν οι υπόλοιποι..

Πάντως, καλό θα είναι να φτιαχτεί ένα σχεδιάγραμμα κάποια στιγμή (όχι εικόνα, κείμενο, που είναι και εύκολα διορθώσιμο), το οποίο να έχει και τα BB links αλλά και τα APs ανά περιοχή, ώστε να ξέρει ο κόσμος ποιο ΑΡ τον βολεύει, που βρίσκεται κλπ, καθώς επίσης και ΠΟΥ υπάρχουν ελλείψεις για να καλυφθούν.

----------


## Renos

Ανεβαζω τον χαρτη οπως εχει στο NodeDB αυτην την στιγμη. Οποιος θελει ας κανει με πχ κοκκινες γραμμες τα BB links, με αλλο χρωμα τα AP, με αλλο τα nodes ktl.

----------


## ngia

Σε μερικούς μήνες πιστεύω να έχουμε ενώσει και τα δύο τμήματα μέσω κάποιων από mernion, ioworm, dalex-2, jason, φυσικού ή κάπως αλλιώς, και να κλείσει κάποιος δακτύλιος.
Με την πορτοκαλί γραμμή φαίνονται νοητά οι δύο δακτύλιοι που θα μπορούσαν να υπάρχουν.

----------


## jabarlee

Δεν ξέρω καθόλου την μορφολογία εκεί, και ούτε αν έχει δοκιμαστεί, αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα ο Jilout να κάνει bb link με τον με τον Jankos και με Racer, και να κόψει το υπάρχον με τον Sam.
Επαναλαμβάνω, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν χρήματα/όρεξη/οπτική επαφή...

----------


## craven

> Δεν ξέρω καθόλου την μορφολογία εκεί, και ούτε αν έχει δοκιμαστεί, αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα ο Jilout να κάνει bb link με τον με τον Jankos και με Racer, και να κόψει το υπάρχον με τον Sam.
> Επαναλαμβάνω, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν χρήματα/όρεξη/οπτική επαφή...


Το ίδιο θα ίσχυε και στην περίπτωση του Νάσου ο οποίος θα ήταν καλύτερα να κάνει ενα BB με τον Shock οπως και Mauve με κάποιον απο ngia ή vardas και φυσικα jacobs με Sam... όλα αυτά θεωρητικά όμως... γιατί πρακτικά είμαι σίγουρος πως υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένοι λόγοι οπτικής επαφής ή άλλων προβλημάτων που έχει τέτοιο route το δίκτυο...  ::

----------


## jabarlee

::  Δυστυχώς, jacobs και Sam είναι εκατέρωθεν των Τουρκοβουνίων...Είναι οτ μοναδικό Link που δεν θα γίνει ποτέ  ::

----------


## dti

> Το ίδιο θα ίσχυε και στην περίπτωση του Νάσου ο οποίος θα ήταν καλύτερα να κάνει ενα BB με τον Shock οπως και Mauve με κάποιον απο ngia ή vardas και φυσικα jacobs με Sam... όλα αυτά θεωρητικά όμως... γιατί πρακτικά είμαι σίγουρος πως υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένοι λόγοι οπτικής επαφής ή άλλων προβλημάτων που έχει τέτοιο route το δίκτυο...


Οχι ο MAuVΕ είναι αδύνατο να συνδεθεί με vardas απευθείας εκτός κι αν ανοίξουμε καμιά τρύπα στο Λυκαβηττό...
Ομοίως μεταξύ sam και jacobs ενώ είναι πολύ κοντά στο χάρτη, στην πραγματικότητα τους χωρίζουν τα νταμάρια πάνω στα Τουρκοβούνια...
Εκεί αν έμπαινε κάποιο repeater, ίσως...

Καλό θα είναι να προτείνουμε πράγματα που είναι εφικτά και πιστεύω οτι σχεδόν σ' όλες τις περιπτώσεις, όσοι έχουν ήδη στήσει κόμβο και έχουν 1-2 backbone links έχουν σκεφθεί πιο πριν πολύ για να επιλέξουν το πιο καλό link...
Ορισμένες φορές έχουμε υποδείξει κάποια links, αλλά γνωρίζοντας καλά την περιοχή που βρίσκεται ο κόμβος.

Για τον jilout μπορώ να πω οτι έχει όλες τις προϋποθέσεις που ανέφερε ο jabarlee για να συνδεθεί τόσο με τον jankos όσο και με τον racer.
Πρέπει όμως να βρεθεί και κάποιος ακόμη για τον sam...

----------


## craven

> Καλό θα είναι να προτείνουμε πράγματα που είναι εφικτά και πιστεύω οτι σχεδόν σ' όλες τις περιπτώσεις, όσοι έχουν ήδη στήσει κόμβο και έχουν 1-2 backbone links έχουν σκεφθεί πιο πριν πολύ για να επιλέξουν το πιο καλό link...
> Ορισμένες φορές έχουμε υποδείξει κάποια links, αλλά γνωρίζοντας καλά την περιοχή που βρίσκεται ο κόμβος.


εχμ... μάλλον δεν πρόσεξες τη γράφω.. άλλα είπα ακριβώς αυτό το πράγμα οτι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένοι λόγοι που δεν γίνοντε κάποιες συνδέσεις που στον χάρτη φαίνεται ότι θα έλυναν αρκετά προβλήματα... δεν έκανα καμια προταση...

----------


## Capvar

Vasika apo to poly kalo sxedio tou ngia leipei to link capvar-ee 
episis to link me grgs den yparxei exei antikatastathei me mauve kai apo septemvrio tha ginoun allages me mpak opote to bb exei psomi brosta toy stin perioxi  ::

----------


## ngia

Ενημερωμένο από τη nodedb το διάγραμμα με το BB μόνο. Ο χάρτης είναι κατά προσέγγιση τοποθετημένος.

----------


## pavlidisd

Ngia πολύ καλό μόνο μία διόρθωση: 
στη θέση του *sv1ceb* είναι ο *stelios 1540*  ::

----------


## bakolaz

Ήδη έχουν ξεκινήσει προσπάθειες μου για BB link με τον κόμβο koem mama. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι ο έλεγχος είχε επιτυχία και απο τις δύο πλευρές, αλλά το επόμενο ΣΚ φαντάζομαι θα ξέρουμε σίγουρα τι ακριβώς γίνεται. Εκρεμμεί το λινκ με ljohnny στους Αγ.Αναργύρους το οποίο λιβανίζεται εδώ και 3 μήνες (όχι όμως με δική μου ευθύνη). Έχω στημένο bb interface πλήρες στην ταράτσα μου και δεν μπορώ να βρω άνθρωπο να μπορέσω να συνδεθώ μαζί του....είναι απίστευτο  ::   ::  
Χώρος υπάρχει και για άλλο ένα interface , αλλά θα ήθελα να τελειώσω με το ρημάδι το ένα πρώτα και μετά... 

H nodedb σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις δείχνει ότι θέλει στην κυριολεξία. Απίστευτο παράδειγμα αποτελεί το φυσικό εμπόδιο που χωρίζει τους κόμβους jabarlee και koem_mama. Πότε μετάκόμισε η Πάρνηθα ανάμεσα τους και δεν πήραμε χαμπάρι;;  ::   ::

----------


## SoulReaper

> Ήδη έχουν ξεκινήσει προσπάθειες μου για BB link..... μπλα..μπλα..μπλα...


Φίλε μου εάν δεν κάτσει το link με koem και ψάχνεσε για link τότε σφύρα μία και από εδώ μιας και σε είχα πιάσει κατά τις 20-25 Ιανουαρίου 2004 ( ο awmn-37 δεν είσαι; ) κατά τύχη (τον koem έψαχνα) αλλά έκατσε και συνδέθηκε πάνω σου η κάρτα (την είχα στο auto) με str/qual: ~28/~47 αν θυμάμαι καλά και μου ίχε δώσει ip 10.58.37.x (ή κάτι τέτοιο αν θυμάμαι καλά).

Φιλικά,

Μάριος

----------


## bakolaz

Ναι το έχω δει αυτό.... Ψάχνομαι για link αλλά όχι για ότι να ναι. Θα ήθελα ο κόμβος με τον οποίο θα κάνω link να είναι ήδη BB ή να σκοπεύει να κάνει ένα BB ακόμα..
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είμαστε λίγο μακρυά.Θα κοιτάξω την nodedb για να σιγουρευτώ όμως. Αν ισχύουν τα παραπάνω τότε δεν έχω αντίρρηση.  ::

----------


## bakolaz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bakolaz
> 
> Ήδη έχουν ξεκινήσει προσπάθειες μου για BB link..... μπλα..μπλα..μπλα... 
> 
> 
> Φίλε μου εάν δεν κάτσει το link με koem και ψάχνεσε για link τότε σφύρα μία και από εδώ μιας και σε είχα πιάσει κατά τις 20-25 Ιανουαρίου 2004 ( ο awmn-37 δεν είσαι; ) κατά τύχη (τον koem έψαχνα) αλλά έκατσε και συνδέθηκε πάνω σου η κάρτα (την είχα στο auto) με str/qual: ~28/~47 αν θυμάμαι καλά και μου ίχε δώσει ip 10.58.37.x (ή κάτι τέτοιο αν θυμάμαι καλά).
> 
> Φιλικά,
> 
> Μάριος



Η nodedb λέει αυτό....τώρα το κατα πόσο έτσι είναι τα πράγματα ή όχι θα δείξει. Θα δω πρώτα τι θα γίνει με τον koem και μετά θα μιλήσουμε. Με τον koem θα τα πούμε τα Σάββατο...εκτός απροόπτου.  ::

----------


## SoulReaper

> Ναι το έχω δει αυτό.... Ψάχνομαι για link αλλά όχι για ότι να ναι. Θα ήθελα ο κόμβος με τον οποίο θα κάνω link να είναι ήδη BB ή να σκοπεύει να κάνει ένα BB ακόμα..
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είμαστε λίγο μακρυά.Θα κοιτάξω την nodedb για να σιγουρευτώ όμως. Αν ισχύουν τα παραπάνω τότε δεν έχω αντίρρηση.


Για τα bb-link που αναφέρεις ναι, έχεις δίκιο αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω κανένα και φταίω καθαρά εγώ αφού ενώ έχω εξοπλησμώ για να στήσω 4-5 ifaces, έχω αρκετό καλώδιο για να ενεργοποιήσω μόνο το ένα  ::  μιας και δε βρίσκω καλώδιο για να τα υπόλοιπα εδώ και 2 περίπου μήνες που ψάχνω.

Το μόνο σίγουρο στην υπόθεση είναι ότι εάν και αυτή τη Πέμπτη (που θα πάω στα μαγαζιά) δε βρω καλώδιο (aircom+,H2000,κλπ) τότε απλός θα πάω στο τοπικό κατάστημα της γειτονίας μου και θα πάρω τα ~25 μέτρα που μου λείπουν σε RG-213 έτσι ώστε να κάνω τη δουλεία μου και να ενεργοποιήσω BB-link με τους B52,koem ή Luminus,gbakalas και όποιον άλλον θέλει/είναι εφοικτό.

Όσο για την απόσταση που λες ο λόγος που έστειλα το μύνημα είναι ότι είμαι *μόλις* ~500μ. ποιό πίσω από τον koem οπότε ουσιαστική διαφορά νομίζω ότι δε θα υπάρχει.




> Η nodedb λέει αυτό....τώρα το κατα πόσο έτσι είναι τα πράγματα ή όχι θα δείξει.


Εδώ δε κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς εννοείς.  ::  




> Θα δω πρώτα τι θα γίνει με τον koem και μετά θα μιλήσουμε.


Εδώ συμφωνούμε απόλοιτα αφού εάν δεις 2 post ποιο πάνω και εγώ το ίδιο έγραψα.  ::

----------


## koem

Έχει δίκιο ο Μάριος (soulreaper). Πρακτικά, αν ανασυνταχθεί έχει δυνατότητες να γίνει πολύ καλός backbone κόμβος.

Εγώ πάλι επειδή τα πήρα κρανίο με την έλλειψη βάσης για δεύτερο ιστό, θα πάω να ψωνίσω πύργο (βρήκα έναν της Televes 3,5m τριγωνικό με 140ευρώ) και πάνω του θα σηκώσω τον ενισχυμένο ιστό που πήρα τις προάλλες για να δω τι θα κάνω...

----------


## dti

> ...ενώ έχω εξοπλησμώ για να στήσω 4-5 ifaces, έχω αρκετό καλώδιο για να ενεργοποιήσω μόνο το ένα  μιας και δε βρίσκω καλώδιο για να τα υπόλοιπα εδώ και 2 περίπου μήνες που ψάχνω.


Υπάρχει ομαδική παραγγελία για WBC-400 σε εξέλιξη. 
Ηδη συμπληρώσαμε ένα καρούλι 333 μ. και πάμε για το 2ο...

----------


## SoulReaper

Δαμιανέ ευχαριστώ για την ειδοποίηση, αλλά επειδή το καλώδιο το χρειάζομαι άμεσα θα πάω έτσι και αλλιώς μια βόλτα σήμερα από τα μαγαζιά και εάν δε βρω τότε θα ενταχθώ και 'γω στη ομαδική.

----------


## macstar

> Εγώ πάλι επειδή τα πήρα κρανίο με την έλλειψη βάσης για δεύτερο ιστό, θα πάω να ψωνίσω πύργο (βρήκα έναν της Televes 3,5m τριγωνικό με 140ευρώ) και πάνω του θα σηκώσω τον ενισχυμένο ιστό που πήρα τις προάλλες για να δω τι θα κάνω...


Που, πως, τι, πότε... χμμμ... (δηλ. στείλε κανά link να δούμε και εμείς...  ::  )

----------

